# On tEst e 600mg but the oil doesn't agree with me.



## Kingchrome (Oct 18, 2015)

Now I can take the pain but what worries me is if the test is being distributed into the bloodstream.  This Is my second Cycle , my first was 500mg of test e every 5 days and gad no problems.

I'm a so on 600mg of EQ and that goes in like butter can't feel in two hours.

Does anyone behave any knologe of this?

Thank you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 18, 2015)

So to summarize:
Test E 600
EQ 600
Both e5d

Test hurts, eq is fine. 


Is the test 600/ml? I sure hope not lol


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 18, 2015)

Do you inject the EQ and Test together -- all mixed in one syringe?


----------



## Magical (Oct 18, 2015)

Im not sure what the question is


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2015)

Kingchrome said:


> Now I can take the pain but what worries me is if the test is being distributed into the bloodstream.  This Is my second Cycle , my first was 500mg of test e every 5 days and gad no problems.
> 
> I'm a so on 600mg of EQ and that goes in like butter can't feel in two hours.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't the test be used by your body? Injection pain doesn't mean it's not working.


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes...the test is going into the bloodstream. That is what happens when you inject it into your muscles or subcutaneous tissue. It shouldn't just stay in that injection spot. What is the concentration of the test?


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 19, 2015)

OK sorry about the  misspellings.  To clear things up, I'm on test e 600mg , EQ 600mg and Deca 300mg all once a week. The Deca and EQ hurt for maybe 2 hours tops.

No I don't mix the different compounds, and the test is 300mg per ml. 

I tried the test in the glute week 1 and quad week 2 both with 4 plus days of intense pain. No redness or flu. 

This is my second cycle and on the 1st I was injecting as high as 3cc, 750mg of test e every 5 days with no pain.

The question is, I heard that some people are sensitive to the oil and I was wondering if the oil was the problem or the gear was somehow fake. If it's just a disagreeable oil will the test will still work but just with more pain?

Thanks if anyone anwsers, I'm almost positive the EQ and Deca work because I went from running 2 miles a day to huffing half a mile and then clasping in exhaustion.

And I know EQ and Deca some say is stupid at the  same time but I got 2 vials free so decided to add to the cycle.


----------



## Magical (Oct 19, 2015)

So you are using 3 different sites every time you inject, since you pin these compounds separately? Why not add all compounds to the same syringe? Also, I would divide your weekly doses and pin twice a week instead of one, this will keep you from having a dip towards the end of the week. Pin on mondays and thursdays.


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 19, 2015)

Magical said:


> So you are using 3 different sites every time you inject, since you pin these compounds separately? Why not add all compounds to the same syringe? Also, I would divide your weekly doses and pin twice a week instead of one, this will keep you from having a dip towards the end of the week. Pin on mondays and thursdays.



The pining twice a week agree I will try but  I read mixing reviews on mixing different compounds. Plus pinning separately allowed me to identify the test e as the culprit. 

Thank you for the reply, any other views on this? Does extreme soreness slow the test e release to bloodstream and is mixing 3 drugs in a syringe a good idea?


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 19, 2015)

Also woul a Thursday an Monday split work good? And would it make absolutely any sense to do different compounds on different days? Example Deca Monday Test Tues EQ on Wedsday.

Sorry is these are redundant questions. Please don't flame me. Thank you guys,


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 19, 2015)

So test e 300mg, EQ 300mg and Deca 150 or 300mg are all oil based and can be mixed safetly? 

I'm a pest I know but I want to learn the right way, instead of the wrong way. That way when I know enough I won't  lead a noob in the wrong direction with potentail  bad advice to novices like me in a year, with fatal conciquences.

Thank you


----------



## thqmas (Oct 19, 2015)

There is always a chance of abscess from pinning, you are just multiplying it by 3. Just pin twice a week, it will also make you blood level more stable (debatable). 

There is no problem mixing the 3 in one syringe.

If you have doubts about your gear, just test it or do blood works.

Injection pain can be caused by the following:
Kind of ester.
Gears concentration.
Solvents used.
Injecting too quickly
Virgin muscle.


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you I believe the deca and EQ are re a l because with the rbc increase I just can't run like I used to. I have been gain a couple pounds a week so something is working.

Thanks for helping a noob.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 19, 2015)

^^ or moving around too much. Steady hand makes a big difference.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 19, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> ^^ or moving around too much. Steady hand makes a big difference.


Yes! I have that problem (shaky hands).


----------



## Leotis (Oct 20, 2015)

I was under the impression that higher RBC was actually good for endurance. RBC's being what oxygenates the tissues...


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess that's the theory but it thickens your blood and so your heart is under a lot of extra work.  I've read varying accounts on endurence. Might also be because of an antidepressant I take called Nardil which messes with blood pressure too.


----------



## schultz1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Kingchrome said:


> OK sorry about the  misspellings.  To clear things up, I'm on test e 600mg , EQ 600mg and Deca 300mg all once a week. The Deca and EQ hurt for maybe 2 hours tops.
> 
> No I don't mix the different compounds, and the test is 300mg per ml.
> 
> ...



The only reason test e at 300 mg should hurt is due to, too much ba. Or, its prop labeled as test e.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 21, 2015)

schultz1 said:


> The only reason test e at 300 mg should hurt is due to, too much ba. Or, its prop labeled as test e.



No matter what it is, mixing it with eq with help a lot.  Try that once.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 22, 2015)

Oil is oil and should mix fine, I've always mixed mine.

Have a steady hand, don't inject too quickly.  This was my issue before, although if the others aren't hurting you it would stand to reason your technique is ok.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 22, 2015)

Sounds like they're all bad.  Just send them to me and I'll test them out for ya.


----------



## Kingchrome (Oct 25, 2015)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Oil is oil and should mix fine, I've always mixed mine.
> 
> Have a steady hand, don't inject too quickly.  This was my issue before, although if the others aren't hurting you it would stand to reason your technique is ok.



No its not the shaky hand I did test for 6 months in 2012 2 twice a week sometimes even missed and had blood, still no pain. Stuff must be real I've gained about 15 pounds in one month. I guess we'll see after another month.


----------

